# Merry Christmas Nilsson Fans!!!!!!!!!!!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw this photo of Nilsson in my high school library from an old Life Magazine article 40 odd years ago and haven't been able to find it since. It shows that In her early days Nilsson was the perfectly built Wagner music making machine. Huge head, no neck, big shoulders, barrel chest, BUT WAS NOT FAT! She had really nice legs and often wore very short skirts. This photo to me is priceless. Obviously the photo was not made in Sweden! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

No one liked that one so lets try these rare finds:
























The last one is a tattoo after a famous caricature of La Nilsson.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> No one liked that one so lets try these rare finds:
> View attachment 79100
> View attachment 79101
> View attachment 79102
> ...


Is it on your body?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Is it on your body?


NONONONONONONO. We don't do THAT. Some devoted fan of La Nilsson has her semi immortalized on his arm. It is the coolest tattoo ever IMHO. I just have her as my helmeted avatar on this site. She must be content with that in Valhalla.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Forgive me, my immediate thought was "Merry Christmas Harry?" I have so much to learn!

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> Forgive me, my immediate thought was "Merry Christmas Harry?" I have so much to learn!
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone.


I must be forgiven for I am a rabid fan o La Nilsson.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Who needs a Christmas tree when I have a head piece like this to wear to the party, anyone good at solving riddles ha ha....best wishes to S.O.F. from Birgit!


----------

